
Startups: Get Aggressive in Working with Big Companies - chasm
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2012/02/03/boston-startups-get-aggressive-in-working-with-big-companies/
======
adrianscott
Generally a negative ROI proposition for most, imho...

